# Anyone know a Pad Thai Recipe?



## bitty86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Does anyone know a great Pad Thai recipe.  My boyfriend really likes pad thai and our anniversary is coming up and I wanted to really impress him with a great meal.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 10, 2007)

Check out Erawan Thai Restaurant under their recipe section they have a reallygood pad thai recipe. This is one of our favorite Thai restaurants, it is in Syracuse, NY. I make this Pad Thai & also make a spicy peanut sauce on the side for an extra kick. It is yummy! Have a great anniversary dinner!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2007)

*Pad Thai*

3 Tb Tamarind Paste
3/4 C Boiling Water
4 Tb Fish Sauce
1 1/2 Tb Rice Vinegar
4 Tb Sugar
3/4 tsp Cayenne Pepper
4 Tb Oil 
8 Oz Dried Rice Stick Noodles
2 Eggs
1/4 tsp Salt
12 Oz Shrimp, (31/35 count)
1 tsp Garlic, minced
3 Tb Shallot, minced
2 Tb Dried Shrimp, chopped
2 Tb Thai Salted Preserved Radish, chopped 
6 Tb Roasted Unsalted Peanuts
6 Oz Bean Sprouts
5 Scallions, green only, sliced
 


Rehydrate the tamarind paste for 10 minutes then push it through a fine seive.
 
Add the fish sauce, vinegar, sugar, cayenne, and 2 Tb of oil to the tamarind & set aside. 
 
Cover the noodles with hot tap water in a large bowl; soak until softened, pliable, and limp but not fully tender, about 20 minutes. Drain the noodles and set aside. 
 
Beat the eggs and 1/8 teaspoon of the salt in a small bowl; set aside. 
 
Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a 12-inch skillet over high heat until just beginning to smoke. Add the shrimp and sprinkle with the remaining 1/8 teaspoon salt; cook, tossing occasionally, until the shrimp are opaque and browned about the edges, about 3 minutes. Transfer the shrimp to a plate and set aside. 
 
Add the remaining oil to the skillet; add the garlic and shallot, set the skillet over medium heat, and cook, stirring constantly, until light golden brown, about 1½ minutes; 
 
Add the eggs and stir vigorously until scrambled and barely moist, about 20 seconds. 
 
Add the noodles, dried shrimp and salted radish; toss with 2 wooden spoons to combine. 
 
Pour the sauce over the noodles, increase the heat to high, and cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are evenly coated. 
 
Add ¼ cup peanuts, bean sprouts, all but ¼ cup scallions, and cooked shrimp to the noodles; continue to cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are tender, about 2½ minutes. 
 
Transfer the noodles to a serving platter, sprinkle with the remaining scallions, 2 tablespoons peanuts; serve immediately, passing lime wedges separately.


----------



## egeefay (Apr 10, 2007)

*Pad Thai*

Try this Pad Thai recipe on YouTube
YouTube - THAI FOOD pad thai


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 11, 2007)

I suggest soaking those crunchy dried shrimps in water, just enough to cover them for a few minutes to soften.  They have some pointy things sticking out here and there and can be rather sharp, if they are left dry they could scratch inside of your mouth!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I suggest soaking those crunchy dried shrimps in water, just enough to cover them for a few minutes to soften. They have some pointy things sticking out here and there and can be rather sharp, if they are left dry they could scratch inside of your mouth!


 

 They are _supposed_ to be crunchy. A dry crunchy salty note to the noodles.

Many recipes tell you to mash them up with a morter and pestle to get rid of and sharp pointy things.

P.S.  Andy's recipe looks really spot on!


----------



## bitty86 (Apr 12, 2007)

everyone thanks so much for the great ideas
Andy I ended up using your recipe and I loved it!!!
Thank you so much


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

I've skipped on the tarmarind paste before... you can subsitute it with lemon juice.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 11, 2007)

Lady DeWinters said:


> I've skipped on the tarmarind paste before... you can subsitute it with lemon juice.


 
I wouldn't leave it out if you don't have to.  It's a pretty key ingredient in authentic pad thai.  If you can find most of the other stuff, tamarind paste should be easy to find.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's key to an authentic phad thai but there were circumstances when I couldn't get access to tarmarind and had to use lemon juice at the time. The results were OK.


----------



## ponchit (Sep 13, 2007)

Lemon juice is very ok


----------

